# Face book, biding or referrals



## tallpainter (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you guys getting any result from face book that turns into money?
I have not tried it yet, and cant see how it would make money.

Biding on jobs or referrals seem to work for me.

What seems to make you money?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Facebook should just be a part of your overall branding/marketing plan. I do get leads from it, but I am fairly (I see some of you rolling your eyes!) active in it on a local level. I have met an interacted with tons of people who would never have come across my radar, and vice versa. You cannot use Facebook to just push out your company, it is called Social Media for a reason. I recently wrote about using it for your business here at The Painting Contractor.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Word of mouth referrals are still the best, and always will be. I haven't had a single RFQ from facebook.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Word of mouth referrals are still the best, and always will be. I haven't had a single RFQ from facebook.


:thumbup:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Not many words, not enough mouths.

Chris is right: 



> Facebook should just be a part of your overall branding/marketing plan.


Social marketing works for thousands of companies.
If it doesn't work for some, it is not done right.
Like anything else, it takes work time/money.

2,340 fans, mostly women 30-55. Mostly in Toronto.
Some are existing customers, some future customers.
Many engage us over the years and yes, we made some money.


----------

